# Clearing program information and to do list stuck!



## bongju (Dec 3, 2003)

My Hughes DVR40 started freezing on playback of recorded shows, so I initiated a Clear Program Information and To Do List. I let it run about 36 hours, and then cycled power. It is still showing that is is clearing, and the red record light is blinking about once a second. 

Is there anything else I can try to get out of this cycle?


----------



## DPMGR39 (May 21, 2005)

The amount of time this takes to run depends on how big your drive is, how many recordings are on it, how many season passes, etc. Regardless, I would have thought it should be done by now. If it remains stuck, you can pull the plug and try again I suppose.


----------



## bongju (Dec 3, 2003)

I forgot to mention in my original post that I have added a second 160 GB hard drive, for a total of 200 GB hard drive capacity. 

After I cycle power, there is no change in status; the screen continues to show "Clearing program information & To Do List... This ma take up to an hour". It has now been going for about 3 days.

If I need to replace the hard drive, what are my options?


----------



## loopie111 (Feb 25, 2004)

Have you found a fix yet? I have a hr10-250 that did the same thing. After freezing I rebooted the unit and it wouldnt go past 70% aquiring signal. I decided to clear program data and now it's been stuck for 2 days.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

bong: you have a failed hard drive. Since you've added a second drive, you'll have no idea which drive is bad. Best to replace both with a single large (300gb+) hard drive. Less heat, less noise, half the chance of failure compared to a dual drive system.


----------



## bongju (Dec 3, 2003)

Dkerr24, thanks for the response, I was afraid of that. Can someone recommend a guide explains the steps of preparing a new, replacement drive? I suppose I need to get an image of the 6.2 software, and learn some Linux commands.

Thank you.


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

> Dkerr24, thanks for the response, I was afraid of that. Can someone recommend a guide explains the steps of preparing a new, replacement drive? I suppose I need to get an image of the 6.2 software, and learn some Linux commands.


I would get a Seagate 400 GB 16meg cache drive (BB has them for $159 about every 4 weeks), then go to ptvupgrade and pay $20 for your image and get the $5 boot disc. Then go to the Tivo Underground and visit the Zipper thread. I know minimal *nix however I have been able to upgrade all 8 of my units to 400 GB drives and been able to enable HMO and MRV which are killer apps. 
Hope this helps


----------

